# [Fini] [Mega-problème] Plus rien ne marche, sauf root !

## Saimoun

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Suite au manque de réponse sur ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-791855.html (cf dernier post), j'ai finalement changé de profil (passé d'un sys multilib à non-multilib), j'ai fait un emerge --update --newuse --deep world, puis emerge --depclean puis revdep-rebuild. Jusque là tout s'est bien passé, j'ai vu qu'il m'a recompilé 3 trucs, le troisième étant gcc.

Puis après ça je redémarre, et là c'est le drame ! "Failed to load module radeon", "Failed to load module snd-emu10k1", "dhcp failed", "the clock cannot be at time, do it yourself", etc etc

(les message ne sont pas exacts au mots près (je fais ça au souvenirs), mais ils y étaient).

Bref, au final, je me retrouve en console avec un "(noname) login:", ce qui veut dire que ma gentux s'appelle maintenant noname, mon compte saimoun n'existe plus, mais heureusement j'ai pu me logger en root (avec un clavier qwerty, bien sûr...)  !!!

Ma question : je fais quoi ? ...

----------

## kernelsensei

Ta glibc a été recompilée ?

----------

## Saimoun

J'en sais rien j'ai pas regardé.

Enfin sans doute car ça a pris un certain temps (il est resté au moins une heure sur la compilation de gcc).

----------

## marmotton

J'ai trouvé une discussion au sujet du passage de multilib à no-multilib : http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/amd64/6602 ; à priori ce qui t'intéresse se trouve dans le deuxième poste : 

 *Quote:*   

> (To switch from
> 
> > multilib to no-multilib later on is therefore relatively easy, just switch
> 
> > your profile, merge grub-static replacing grub, and remerge gcc, sandbox,
> ...

 

Après si tu as encore des problèmes, peut-être qu'un emerge -e world aidera mais c'est un peu violent...

----------

## Saimoun

Merci marmotton  :Smile: 

J'ai essayé, sauf que là je viens d'arriver dans ma colloc à Evry, et je change de modèle de connexion, je passe de l'Ethernet au wifi...

Donc si je fais emerge XXX, bah evidemment ça rate puisque que l'ordi n'est pas connecté à Internet. Je pense donc que je vais tout réinstaller, en partant cette fois sur une bonne base, c'est-à-dire un système no-multilib !

Merci à tous pour vos réponses  :Wink: 

----------

